

An Open Letter to the NSA - ForHackernews
http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2013/10/30/an_open_letter_to_the_nsa

======
macmac
1) "including the indelible and truthful message that unless you're in bed
with foreign spies or terrorists the NSA has less than zero interest in you"
-> patently false unless Angela Merkel has a very dark side unknown to the
public.

2) His recommendations re beefing up counter intelligence appear utterly
useless as Snowdens actions clearly does not fall within any reasonable
definition of an intelligence operation directed against the NSA.

